# Miss Thrifty almost finished!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Here's my talking Miss Thrifty. She'll be sitting in a corner of the graveyard singing to her doll. Comments welcome!

Here's a pic of the re-worked Reaper with his new scythe

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3753

And a video of Miss Thrifty singing (the volume is a bit low)

Miss Thrifty video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV05991


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

CREEPY! I Love it!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

oooooo I like the video! That would send a shiver down your spine!
:zombie:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice! Little girl skeletons are creepy, dolls are creepy.....singing little girl skeletons holding a doll are VERY creepy.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Real nice. THats the kind of creepy I like.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOH make her chair rock OTAKU...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That is certainly different than what we usually think of creepy! You did a good job, man!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work Otaku. I know how tiny those Thrifty heads are! What servo did you use?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Great job Otaku! Now, give us your secrets! What servo did you use? Is it run on VSA or ST100? Inquiring idea pirates...err...I mean inquiring MINDS want to know!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, all! Woody, I used a HiTec 425BB that was laying around my bench. I didn't make a bracket - the servo is hot-glued in place. I made a hinge for the jaw using some small steel tubing and rod. That assembly is also hot-glued. The servo driver and ISD boards are in a project box, the only thing in her head is the motor. I like the soundtrack, but it still makes the jaw flutter a bit, even after cleaning up the echo portions.

I'm still not really satisfied with her hair - all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats great! I think the flutter may add to the effectiveness of the prop.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

good gawd, that is a creepy little prop.
That would wig me out if it were in my yard even if I had made it.


----------

